# Dilute Ash Red (Spread)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

How would a dilute ash red with spread look like? I'm guessing also all white?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Cream


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Okay, sweet! Thanks Logan. 

I have a set of babies and both should be dilute ash red but one is like all white. Both had short downs, parents: dilute ash red cock (****) x blue grizzle hen.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I sure that the cock is T-Pattern, I dont know about the hen.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Ash red working with grizzle progresses towards white. Dilute ash red with homozygous grizzle will probably make an all white bird, Spread helps and bar pattern. All the birds I pictured were bar pattern. The t pattern version would be very yellowish with very light tail and flights. Ash red spreads (and diluted) are very sensitive and vary a lot.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

One looks to be bar and the other seems like a grizzle..


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

*This how they look now: *http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/dilute-ash-red-bar-and-dilute-ash-red-grizzle-73124.html#post782203


----------



## Snakeman13 (Oct 28, 2013)

No spread invovlved in the pairing of the T Pattern Dilute Ash-red Cock to the Hetero Grizzle hen. Therefore the babies are Dilute ash-red Bar hen and Dilute ash-red Grizzle hen.

Reagrds Snakeman


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

see this video below, from 0:11 to 0:21 the chick at the bottom of the screen should be a dilute ash red I think, it is a cock bird

http://youtu.be/AHPTqr7dBtg


----------

